# Will 245/50/17 fit?



## Randy_LS2_GTO (Apr 3, 2009)

Just like the title said, I can buy new tires in this size 245/50/17. Will this tire fit without any rubbing or something?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Why would you want to?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poorer performance, wider sidewall look and speedo error are three reasons I wouldn't


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Randy_LS2_GTO said:


> Just like the title said, I can buy new tires in this size 245/50/17. Will this tire fit without any rubbing or something?


I'm running 255/45/17 on my rear without a problem


----------



## Barbie's Blue Baby (Nov 11, 2013)

*No Interference Fit*

running a WorkMeister S1 2 piece 18x9.5 wheel +47
with Toyo proxes T1R 265/35ZR18 tires no interference 

so you can see with your own eyes I attached a picture of the sticker
on the back of the wheel


----------

